# The Dating Game (goal setting for the dating impaired)



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

The first part in particular sounds like a good plan. Its similar to what I've been trying to do the past couple weeks (see 5 Hi's post under this category).
Ive been able to get the eye contact part down pretty well...Im able to hold eye contact with girls when I walk by them and stuff, but still have some problems if I stay within close proximity to her for a while. 

Im still just trying to work on my simple "Hi" if I walk by someone or am standing close by to them in line or something. A few times the other person has said it to me first...then it makes it a little easier for me to return the favor and perhaps say a few things to them. Theres not quite as many opportunities for me right now because Im still on break from school. Hopefully by the time I start back next week I can take advantage of opportunities with people in my new classes and all.


----------

